# Your Favorite Harry Potter Character



## Nymma

I'm really curious to know which types tend to prefer which Harry Potter character.
So please, state your personality type and declare which character that gets to be the first in your heart. If you want, you can explain your choice and give a passionate speech about why he/she's the best, in your opinion.

I'll start.

Personality type: *INFP.*

Favorite Harry Potter character: *Severus Snape.*


----------



## etherealuntouaswithin

*ESFP*

I like that tree that always fucking people up when they get around it.


----------



## Luneth

INTP

*Tom Marvolo Riddle/Lord Voldermort

(Don't ask what the extra 'm' stands for hehe).

*In the real world Voldermort would just be the supreme badass. Therefore, I like him the most.


----------



## Nomenclature

ISTP

Tom Riddle was the quintessential 3, but I'll have to go with Nymphadora Tonks.



Luneth said:


> (Don't ask what the extra 'm' stands for hehe).


If anyone doesn't know:
Tom *Ma*rvolo R*i*ddle
*i aM* lord voldemoRT



etherealuntouaswithin said:


> I like that tree that always fucking people up when they get around it.


Hey, baby. I'll whomp your willow and they'll be calling _you_ Moaning Myrtle.


----------



## Scruffy

Lupin, and Mad Eye'd Moody (the book version, the movie version was rather lame).

Lupin seemed reluctant to me, he just wanted peace; inner and outer.

Moody was this bad ass old man, with one hell of a story.


----------



## FreeSpirit

@Nymma

My favorite is also Severus Snape.

INTJ


----------



## Luneth

Nomenclature said:


> If anyone doesn't know:
> Tom *Ma*rvolo R*i*ddle
> *i aM* lord voldemoRT
> .


I knew, but I just find it funny...kinda cheating on his part haha.


----------



## Dark Raven

INFJ

And I can't really choose :blushed:
Luna, Neville, Snape, Lupin & Mr Weasley

Yes, I just cheated 

Ohh! And Dobby ofcourse :shocked: and Firenze and HAGRID!

I just cheated some more :blushed:

Edit: + Mcgonagall :crazy: so ehh yes, I really can't choose. I just really really like the books.


----------



## Gabbi

INFP, and I can't choose just one: Snape, Luna, or the Weasley twins.


----------



## L'Empereur

Hermoine <3 :blushed:


----------



## Ben

*INTP*

I love Hermione, Snape, and on some occasions Draco. Don't make me choose. (But if you did, I think Hermione would win...No, Snape! Wait..)


----------



## Nymma

Thanks for everyone who has responded.

Now, I was too lazy yesterday to explain why Severus is my favorite, but I'll give it my best shot. I find him the most complex character. He is very emotional, yet hides(or tries to)his inner demons & sensitivity behind a mask of coldness, indifference and harshness. His speech, in Occlumency lessons, about fools wearing hearts on their sleeves and wallowing in sad memories spoke of self-hatred. He is disgusted by that behavior, yet that's what HE does, no matter ho much he tries to deny it. He looks down on popularity, oxnobious behavior(particularly know-it-all demonstrations) and people who care what others think about them, but yet he needs to feel respected, feared even, to feel secure, and he never passes an opportunity to show his uniqueness (billowing robes in a bat-like manner and bangs for dramatic effects, his sophisticated introduction). He wants to be, and is, someone impressive. He seems to have a love and hate relationship with recognition, and well...everything, to be honest. 

He has a formidable sense of humor. Such, sophisticated sarcasm…not many characters are able to crack me up like he does. The “epitah one” was the best. Look past the insults and you will be entertained by his humor. He is very intelligent and creative. (My favorite characters are always above average intelligence and are very talented, usually).He has invented Potions and Spells, is powerful to do rare magic like flying, Occlumency & Legillimency. He is also gifted in Healing. He likes his students to make intuitive leaps, and is intolerant of people who show off their knowledge without showing their understanding of the subject(The reason why he found Hermione annoying). he has his flaws, of course. He is not a very tolerant person, shown by his impatience with "idiots", "incompetents", people who appear obnoxious. He can be excessively harsh, and has a malicious side. He is unfair and very subjective in his judgments. Still, this is the worst in him, which isn't much, in my book.

He is extremely honest, to the point of being insulting. If he thinks you are a dunderhead, he will let you know. And in his youth, he didn't seem to be a gifted liar-was too much transparent, which makes me wonder how on earth he developed to trick Voldemort in his spying duties. Except when he is lashing out, he always says what he means. In my opinion, this quality should be valued like gold--how many people are authentic nowadays? Severus remains true to himself, even if it means doing the "wrong" thing. He doesn't let people's disapproval get in the way of staying who he is, and that's very honorable. For better or worst, Severus is Severus. He doesn't let anyone under an illusion of anything, doesn't lie to protect someone's feelings, isn't one to sugarcoat the truth. He is what is true.

I also admire his great sense of loyalty. He doesn't let anyone enters his walls, but once someone is in, they’re in forever. He risked his life, over and over again, sacrificed everything, walked away form what he believed in, all for the sake of a women he loved, a women who had mercilessly abandoned him & thrown many years of friendship away because of one insult, lashed out accidentally, uttered in a moment of duress. His love was unconditional, unlike hers. He did all that for love,memory, loyalty, for someone who he knew looked down on him since SWM. He had no hope of being recognized, no hope of gaining anything, not even forgiveness. In the end, he still did his duty as a spy, helped & saved people he hated(like Lupin), people who loathed him and wanted him dead, people who would have cut his throat at the end of the war for killing Dumbledore since no one knew the whole story…He protected a boy he hated to honor Lily’s memory. He worked for someone (DD) who let delinquents run free after nearly killing him with a so-called prank (Werewolf Incident) and after doing a minor form of sexual assault(showing private parts)-SWM. He basically put any desire of personal justice aside although resentment was obviously there, to do his best at improving the world’s justice(freeing it from LV by spying). His devotion is remarkable. Even though he had to face hate, danger, loss, sacrifice, he still found the courage to go on.

 Even though he was not one to jump in front of Avada Kedavras to save innocents, he would have done anything for the ones that mattered to him and for his personal causes(Lily). He may not have been a bold, foolish Gryffindork(I’m really beginning to be irritated by the hypocrisy of that house), but he did what was necessary in all his bravery and selflessness(I don’t view someone who has risked anything for nothing as selfish, sorry).He is deemed to be misunderstood, always had it rough in every stage of his life, but we didn’t saw him whine, stop his duty or take the easy way out. (meaning, bail out of his commitment). We saw him being afraid(paling before dying, being agitated in Shreiking Shack,facing a monster(Lupin)that almost killed him in his youth) but that didn’t make him cower. We saw him go through everything without support. Life had to be torture for him... To me, that takes more courage than just risking your life for someone that loves you back or/and confronting random dangers in battlefield. I agree with Harry-he is the most courageous character in the series. 

Another thing I liked about Severus was his moral ambiguity, throughout all books. He was the mysterious one, an obviously flawed teacher who was put in the bad light since day one, who hated the protagonist for unknown reasons (well..at first). He was also the hidden protector, working in the background, for who knows which side. Bits of his past, bitterness were revealed, his position as a spy too. But…for which side was question that was entering everyone’s mind, there was proof either way. Since GOF, I knew he was truly working for Dumbledore, and since OOTP, I adored him. Him being revealed as DD’s man proved that one shouldn’t judge a book by its cover. Dumbledore was reputed to be saintly, but was ready to sacrifice a seventeen-year-old boy for the “Greater Good”. Severus Snape was reputed to be nasty, but ended up protesting against DD’s amoral plan, & did just about anything (acts of courage, sacrifice, loyalty that helped the world) in the name of the purest form of love. Who is looking nasty now? The nice but dishonest man vs. the honest but insulting man? So much depth is to be explored in him-“Still Waters Run Deep” would be a perfect way to get the gist of him in a few words. Such a yummy, ambiguous character…

Severus embodies all my values-creativity, loyalty, honesty, authenticity, courage, intelligence and so on. I’m too picky to have a role model in real life, but if I had to pick a fictional character, it would be him. I sort of identified a bit with him, but if I ever live up to my values like he did to mines, I would consider myself satisfied with…me.

Love Always,
Severus’s advocate & The Marauder’s biggest basher,
Nymma


----------



## FreeSpirit

@Nymma

Like to see your passion, there. 
You also pointed out many characteristics that makes Snape my favorite, as well.


----------



## nádej

Luna.

She gets that there is so much more to the world than meets the eye. That so much more is possible than we usually consider. I like that in a person.


----------



## Quelzalcoatl

I must say, Regulus Black. Why? Because he was raised in a particular way, watched his older brother be socially crucified in his own society. He spent much of his teenage life believing - or perhaps _trying_ to believe - everything his mother and or father told him to believe. And yet, when push comes to shove, he realises that they were wrong, and uses his own cunning - which Slytherin is known for, not for _meanness_ - to stand for what he, personally, believes is right, despite what his family would think, and not to make himself seem better to the people who believed he was no better than them - his brother and his friends - but because he genuinely believed in this new-found conviction. And he died for that.

In other words, he made up his own mind in the end, despite what anyone thought of it, and when this strength of conviction was challenged in the face of Death, he didn't back down.


----------



## dagnytaggart

Nymma said:


> Thanks for everyone who has responded.
> 
> Now, I was too lazy yesterday to explain why Severus is my favorite, but I'll give it my best shot. I find him the most complex character. He is very emotional, yet hides(or tries to)his inner demons & sensitivity behind a mask of coldness, indifference and harshness. His speech, in Occlumency lessons, about fools wearing hearts on their sleeves and wallowing in sad memories spoke of self-hatred. He is disgusted by that behavior, yet that's what HE does, no matter ho much he tries to deny it. He looks down on popularity, oxnobious behavior(particularly know-it-all demonstrations) and people who care what others think about them, but yet he needs to feel respected, feared even, to feel secure, and he never passes an opportunity to show his uniqueness (billowing robes in a bat-like manner and bangs for dramatic effects, his sophisticated introduction). He wants to be, and is, someone impressive. He seems to have a love and hate relationship with recognition, and well...everything, to be honest.
> 
> He has a formidable sense of humor. Such, sophisticated sarcasm…not many characters are able to crack me up like he does. The “epitah one” was the best. Look past the insults and you will be entertained by his humor. He is very intelligent and creative. (My favorite characters are always above average intelligence and are very talented, usually).He has invented Potions and Spells, is powerful to do rare magic like flying, Occlumency & Legillimency. He is also gifted in Healing. He likes his students to make intuitive leaps, and is intolerant of people who show off their knowledge without showing their understanding of the subject(The reason why he found Hermione annoying). he has his flaws, of course. He is not a very tolerant person, shown by his impatience with "idiots", "incompetents", people who appear obnoxious. He can be excessively harsh, and has a malicious side. He is unfair and very subjective in his judgments. Still, this is the worst in him, which isn't much, in my book.
> 
> He is extremely honest, to the point of being insulting. If he thinks you are a dunderhead, he will let you know. And in his youth, he didn't seem to be a gifted liar-was too much transparent, which makes me wonder how on earth he developed to trick Voldemort in his spying duties. Except when he is lashing out, he always says what he means. In my opinion, this quality should be valued like gold--how many people are authentic nowadays? Severus remains true to himself, even if it means doing the "wrong" thing. He doesn't let people's disapproval get in the way of staying who he is, and that's very honorable. For better or worst, Severus is Severus. He doesn't let anyone under an illusion of anything, doesn't lie to protect someone's feelings, isn't one to sugarcoat the truth. He is what is true.
> 
> I also admire his great sense of loyalty. He doesn't let anyone enters his walls, but once someone is in, they’re in forever. He risked his life, over and over again, sacrificed everything, walked away form what he believed in, all for the sake of a women he loved, a women who had mercilessly abandoned him & thrown many years of friendship away because of one insult, lashed out accidentally, uttered in a moment of duress. His love was unconditional, unlike hers. He did all that for love,memory, loyalty, for someone who he knew looked down on him since SWM. He had no hope of being recognized, no hope of gaining anything, not even forgiveness. In the end, he still did his duty as a spy, helped & saved people he hated(like Lupin), people who loathed him and wanted him dead, people who would have cut his throat at the end of the war for killing Dumbledore since no one knew the whole story…He protected a boy he hated to honor Lily’s memory. He worked for someone (DD) who let delinquents run free after nearly killing him with a so-called prank (Werewolf Incident) and after doing a minor form of sexual assault(showing private parts)-SWM. He basically put any desire of personal justice aside although resentment was obviously there, to do his best at improving the world’s justice(freeing it from LV by spying). His devotion is remarkable. Even though he had to face hate, danger, loss, sacrifice, he still found the courage to go on.
> 
> Even though he was not one to jump in front of Avada Kedavras to save innocents, he would have done anything for the ones that mattered to him and for his personal causes(Lily). He may not have been a bold, foolish Gryffindork(I’m really beginning to be irritated by the hypocrisy of that house), but he did what was necessary in all his bravery and selflessness(I don’t view someone who has risked anything for nothing as selfish, sorry).He is deemed to be misunderstood, always had it rough in every stage of his life, but we didn’t saw him whine, stop his duty or take the easy way out. (meaning, bail out of his commitment). We saw him being afraid(paling before dying, being agitated in Shreiking Shack,facing a monster(Lupin)that almost killed him in his youth) but that didn’t make him cower. We saw him go through everything without support. Life had to be torture for him... To me, that takes more courage than just risking your life for someone that loves you back or/and confronting random dangers in battlefield. I agree with Harry-he is the most courageous character in the series.
> 
> Another thing I liked about Severus was his moral ambiguity, throughout all books. He was the mysterious one, an obviously flawed teacher who was put in the bad light since day one, who hated the protagonist for unknown reasons (well..at first). He was also the hidden protector, working in the background, for who knows which side. Bits of his past, bitterness were revealed, his position as a spy too. But…for which side was question that was entering everyone’s mind, there was proof either way. Since GOF, I knew he was truly working for Dumbledore, and since OOTP, I adored him. Him being revealed as DD’s man proved that one shouldn’t judge a book by its cover. Dumbledore was reputed to be saintly, but was ready to sacrifice a seventeen-year-old boy for the “Greater Good”. Severus Snape was reputed to be nasty, but ended up protesting against DD’s amoral plan, & did just about anything (acts of courage, sacrifice, loyalty that helped the world) in the name of the purest form of love. Who is looking nasty now? The nice but dishonest man vs. the honest but insulting man? So much depth is to be explored in him-“Still Waters Run Deep” would be a perfect way to get the gist of him in a few words. Such a yummy, ambiguous character…
> 
> Severus embodies all my values-creativity, loyalty, honesty, authenticity, courage, intelligence and so on. I’m too picky to have a role model in real life, but if I had to pick a fictional character, it would be him. I sort of identified a bit with him, but if I ever live up to my values like he did to mines, I would consider myself satisfied with…me.
> 
> Love Always,
> Severus’s advocate & The Marauder’s biggest basher,
> Nymma


LOL. damn, man. That's dedication.

I didn't read all that, but Snape's such an enneagram type 4 (type 5 wannabe), it just can't be denied. xD


----------



## Seeker99

I love so many of them, but I would have to say Lupin, closely followed by Tonks.

I've never much liked either of them in the films, but ooh my god I am not going to be able to handle Deathly Hallows II.


----------



## mangolio12

I'm an INTJ and my favorite character is Snape, and I second what Nymma wrote. lol.

...I also have a soft spot for Lupin and the twins.


----------



## Nymma

FreeSpirit said:


> @_Nymma_
> 
> Like to see your passion, there.





dagnytaggart said:


> LOL. damn, man. ***Ahem***---Woman.That's dedication.


That, ladies and gentlemen, is what happens when an INFP gets infatuated with a fictional character... We idealize him/her, stubbornly defend him/her to death, turn his/her faults into qualities and we annoy people by forcing long, tedious but passionated defenses & speeches of said character on everyone following the thread... ready to jump on the throat of everyone bashing the object(err, character) of our affection and preparing to bore posters to death by our "But XXX is THE BEST!" routine, especially when the character is more or less hated universally...XD:blushed:roud: And voila, the dear manifestation of an INFP's dedication. Potentially deep characters and human beings, beware! 

My obsession(passion, I insist, passion!) has extended to the point that this is the result: Snapedom ...Yup, the stalking & membership of a community all Snape(deep, intellectual discussions about everything related to the character).

And, of course, I just had to do a preferring Snape-MBTI correlation analysis . http://marieh-nymma.insanejournal.com/403.html In this link, I explain my observations(why INTJs and INFPs are usually the types that end up favoring Severus Snape). 

Bah, Severus is so hated by man Harry Potter fans, he deserves every bit of passion he can get...



dagnytaggart said:


> I didn't read all that, but Snape's such an enneagram type 4 (type 5 wannabe), it just can't be denied. xD


I agree. I typed him as an (INTJ) 4w5 5w6 8w9 in one of my recent thread: http://personalitycafe.com/guess-type/57195-harry-potter-tritypes.html . Because he's more emotional and subjective than many INTJs (or how many INTJs appear to be...), people tend to type him as an INFJ, but it's obvious he doesn't use Fe. His reactional side can be explained by his "Fourness". 

He thinks that showing feelings and wallowing in them is weak, but he can't help but do that. He would rather be cold-hearted, detached person, and he attempts to create a chilling, bat-like, unfeeling persona. Unfortunately(for him), he doesn't fool the most observant readers... He's a Four painting walls of Fiveness around him to hide his vulnerability. I like it, because it shows that not every Four want to expose their feelings to others. Severus Snape as a Four helps destroy the "whining, dramatic" and other stereotypical traits that are associated with type Four.


----------



## susurration

I notice that Harry ends up being outcast/randomly hated by people in every book, and Snape is a perpetual outcast as well. I like these two because I can relate to them, and I know it's because of the Fi connection. I also like Dumbledore.


----------



## lyricalnuisance

Sirius and the twins. All the Weasleys make me smile though.

ENTP


----------



## jazhandz

INFP

Tonks!


----------



## Jem11899

ISTP

Harry Potter!! My hero!


----------



## Kriash

Neville Longbottom
and
Hermione Granger

I'm an INFP.


----------



## susurration

Nymma said:


> Thanks for everyone who has responded.
> 
> Now, I was too lazy yesterday to explain why Severus is my favorite, but I'll give it my best shot. I find him the most complex character. He is very emotional, yet hides(or tries to)his inner demons & sensitivity behind a mask of coldness, indifference and harshness. His speech, in Occlumency lessons, about fools wearing hearts on their sleeves and wallowing in sad memories spoke of self-hatred. He is disgusted by that behavior, yet that's what HE does, no matter ho much he tries to deny it. He looks down on popularity, oxnobious behavior(particularly know-it-all demonstrations) and people who care what others think about them, but yet he needs to feel respected, feared even, to feel secure, and he never passes an opportunity to show his uniqueness (billowing robes in a bat-like manner and bangs for dramatic effects, his sophisticated introduction). He wants to be, and is, someone impressive. He seems to have a love and hate relationship with recognition, and well...everything, to be honest.
> 
> He has a formidable sense of humor. Such, sophisticated sarcasm…not many characters are able to crack me up like he does. The “epitah one” was the best. Look past the insults and you will be entertained by his humor. He is very intelligent and creative. (My favorite characters are always above average intelligence and are very talented, usually).He has invented Potions and Spells, is powerful to do rare magic like flying, Occlumency & Legillimency. He is also gifted in Healing. He likes his students to make intuitive leaps, and is intolerant of people who show off their knowledge without showing their understanding of the subject(The reason why he found Hermione annoying). he has his flaws, of course. He is not a very tolerant person, shown by his impatience with "idiots", "incompetents", people who appear obnoxious. He can be excessively harsh, and has a malicious side. He is unfair and very subjective in his judgments. Still, this is the worst in him, which isn't much, in my book.
> 
> He is extremely honest, to the point of being insulting. If he thinks you are a dunderhead, he will let you know. And in his youth, he didn't seem to be a gifted liar-was too much transparent, which makes me wonder how on earth he developed to trick Voldemort in his spying duties. Except when he is lashing out, he always says what he means. In my opinion, this quality should be valued like gold--how many people are authentic nowadays? Severus remains true to himself, even if it means doing the "wrong" thing. He doesn't let people's disapproval get in the way of staying who he is, and that's very honorable. For better or worst, Severus is Severus. He doesn't let anyone under an illusion of anything, doesn't lie to protect someone's feelings, isn't one to sugarcoat the truth. He is what is true.
> 
> I also admire his great sense of loyalty. He doesn't let anyone enters his walls, but once someone is in, they’re in forever. He risked his life, over and over again, sacrificed everything, walked away form what he believed in, all for the sake of a women he loved, a women who had mercilessly abandoned him & thrown many years of friendship away because of one insult, lashed out accidentally, uttered in a moment of duress. His love was unconditional, unlike hers. He did all that for love,memory, loyalty, for someone who he knew looked down on him since SWM. He had no hope of being recognized, no hope of gaining anything, not even forgiveness. In the end, he still did his duty as a spy, helped & saved people he hated(like Lupin), people who loathed him and wanted him dead, people who would have cut his throat at the end of the war for killing Dumbledore since no one knew the whole story…He protected a boy he hated to honor Lily’s memory. He worked for someone (DD) who let delinquents run free after nearly killing him with a so-called prank (Werewolf Incident) and after doing a minor form of sexual assault(showing private parts)-SWM. He basically put any desire of personal justice aside although resentment was obviously there, to do his best at improving the world’s justice(freeing it from LV by spying). His devotion is remarkable. Even though he had to face hate, danger, loss, sacrifice, he still found the courage to go on.
> 
> Even though he was not one to jump in front of Avada Kedavras to save innocents, he would have done anything for the ones that mattered to him and for his personal causes(Lily). He may not have been a bold, foolish Gryffindork(I’m really beginning to be irritated by the hypocrisy of that house), but he did what was necessary in all his bravery and selflessness(I don’t view someone who has risked anything for nothing as selfish, sorry).He is deemed to be misunderstood, always had it rough in every stage of his life, but we didn’t saw him whine, stop his duty or take the easy way out. (meaning, bail out of his commitment). We saw him being afraid(paling before dying, being agitated in Shreiking Shack,facing a monster(Lupin)that almost killed him in his youth) but that didn’t make him cower. We saw him go through everything without support. Life had to be torture for him... To me, that takes more courage than just risking your life for someone that loves you back or/and confronting random dangers in battlefield. I agree with Harry-he is the most courageous character in the series.
> 
> Another thing I liked about Severus was his moral ambiguity, throughout all books. He was the mysterious one, an obviously flawed teacher who was put in the bad light since day one, who hated the protagonist for unknown reasons (well..at first). He was also the hidden protector, working in the background, for who knows which side. Bits of his past, bitterness were revealed, his position as a spy too. But…for which side was question that was entering everyone’s mind, there was proof either way. Since GOF, I knew he was truly working for Dumbledore, and since OOTP, I adored him. Him being revealed as DD’s man proved that one shouldn’t judge a book by its cover. Dumbledore was reputed to be saintly, but was ready to sacrifice a seventeen-year-old boy for the “Greater Good”. Severus Snape was reputed to be nasty, but ended up protesting against DD’s amoral plan, & did just about anything (acts of courage, sacrifice, loyalty that helped the world) in the name of the purest form of love. Who is looking nasty now? The nice but dishonest man vs. the honest but insulting man? So much depth is to be explored in him-“Still Waters Run Deep” would be a perfect way to get the gist of him in a few words. Such a yummy, ambiguous character…
> 
> Severus embodies all my values-creativity, loyalty, honesty, authenticity, courage, intelligence and so on. I’m too picky to have a role model in real life, but if I had to pick a fictional character, it would be him. I sort of identified a bit with him, but if I ever live up to my values like he did to mines, I would consider myself satisfied with…me.
> 
> Love Always,
> Severus’s advocate & The Marauder’s biggest basher,
> Nymma


I just want to let you know that I read all of this, and I remember thinking similarly about Snape when I read the Harry Potter series years ago. I could probably write countless paragraphs about characters and people I like too... I normally don't do this, but... *squee*.
I really enjoyed the depth of your character study.


----------



## KINGoftheAMAZONS

INFJ

I have two favorite characters. 

Luna Lovegood - Though she's wacky and eccentric, she's also very brave and intuitive. Not to mention that she has a BIG heart, and is oh so adorable. In Deathly Hallows (the book), when Harry, Ron, and Hermione visit Luna's father asking about the Deathly Hallows symbol, they discover in her room pictures (or maybe paintings?) that she drew of all her friends from Hogwarts. For some reason that moment totally touched me. I think I may have shed a tear or two. But ever since then she's been one of my favorite characters.

Sirius Black -He was just an all around great man: Brave, courageous, clever, and the amount of Love that he already had for Harry, even though he barely knew him, was inspiring. I can also appreciate that he rebelled against the hate-mongering beliefs of his entire family (His brother Regulus as well). That's a hard thing to do.


----------



## V3X

INTJ
Bellatrix Lestrange is my favorite character.


----------



## KINGoftheAMAZONS

Trout said:


> INTJ
> Bellatrix Lestrange is my favorite character.


I love her in the movies! But I think it's mostly because I'm in 'celebrity love' with Helena Bonham Carter.


----------



## V3X

I love Helena Bonham Carter to, what is no to love about her!
But Bellatrix has been my favorite since she came into the book series, so I'm just really happy that Helena Bonham Carter portrays her. Can't imagine Helen McCrory playing her at all.


----------



## KINGoftheAMAZONS

Trout said:


> I love Helena Bonham Carter to, what is no to love about her!
> But Bellatrix has been my favorite since she came into the book series, so I'm just really happy that Helena Bonham Carter portrays her. Can't imagine Helen McCrory playing her at all.


People always look at me like I'm crazy when I say that Carter is one of the best looking women in hollywood :laughing: And You're right, Helena does make the perfect bellatrix.


----------



## Prairie Orca

INFP.

Ron Weasley. I loved him from the start. Does what he can with what he's got, provides a fair amount of humour, sometimes with a joke that makes me suffocate from laughing so hard, is very supportive of his friends, and despite whatever happens he'll always come back. After the little incident in book seven during the travels, the next few chapters were agony and felt like eternity. I was thinking internally, _Ron, why did you do that?! You idiot! _And when he showed up again I was so happy. All in all he seemed like a very real person to me, and in a number of ways I could relate to him.


----------



## Unchained Melody

Professor McGonagall. I have no idea why I clung to her character so as an eight-year-old reading the books (I typically should have been identifying with someone my own age) but she has been my favorite character ever since. I could honestly go on and on about how amazing and underappreciated her character is, but I will spare you all.


----------



## MCRTS

Luna Lovegood.


----------



## Donkey D Kong




----------



## Nymma

susurration said:


> I just want to let you know that I read all of this, and I remember thinking similarly about Snape when I read the Harry Potter series years ago. I could probably write countless paragraphs about characters and people I like too... I normally don't do this, but... *squee*.
> I really enjoyed the depth of your character study.


*squee back* (ah, the satisfaction of sharing a Snapely moment over a passionate defense of the character)Thanks! It really means a lot that my overly long analysis was appreciated by someone. 

You mentioned in your previous post that Dumbledore was a character you liked. Since nosiness has won the latest battle against my sense of boundaries, I'm extremly curious to know why. If you don't mind sharing...what do you find appealing about Albus Dumbledore?


----------



## V3n0M93

INTP

My favorite character is Lord Voldemort. I still think that he should have won.


----------



## SnnyYellow

*ENFJ*

Luna Lovegood and Hermione Granger!


----------



## susurration

Nymma said:


> *squee back* (ah, the satisfaction of sharing a Snapely moment over a passionate defense of the character)Thanks! It really means a lot that my overly long analysis was appreciated by someone.
> 
> You mentioned in your previous post that Dumbledore was a character you liked. Since nosiness has won the latest battle against my sense of boundaries, I'm extremly curious to know why. If you don't mind sharing...what do you find appealing about Albus Dumbledore?


Trying to remember... hm.

I like his wisdom; to know people well enough to know what to give them to help them out and do right for them. I like that he trusts people to make their own choices even when he knows they may betray him; he sees further into actions and people than he gives off. I like that he trusts and is drawn to people who everyone else gives up on because he sees what other people do not. I like that he trusts what people say by his judge of their character, and not their age or status etc. I like that he takes people as they are. I like that he's not perfect and proper and had a bit of a rough past. I like that he does his own thing in spite of the ministry and everyone else; he does what he needs to do.


----------



## xfactor99

INTP.

Snape, of course. Runner-up awards go to Fred & George and Neville Longbottom.


----------



## Sdsinger

I'm an ISFP.

And my favorite character, without question, is Harry.

(I may come back & write a spirited defense as to why this is so later on, but for now, let me just say that even with his flaws and the moodiness during OOTP, I really related to and admired his character.)


----------



## Cheveyo

INTP
Snape. By the end of the series, he was a character I respected the most. Everyone else was annoying in one way or another.


----------



## Esilenna

*INTP*

Minerva McGonagall! Where to begin? She's been shown to have a sort of wry sense of humor, and as the books progress, she becomes more complex. In OotP, she proved that she can hold her own, taking five stunners in the chest for Hagrid, and defending students and even other teachers from Delores Umbridge. Any scene that she's in is sure to be awesome and she has some truly heartwarming moments.


----------



## susurration

I'm glad I watched the film just now.. I haven't read the books or the Deathly Hallows in years. I am reminded that it truly was Snape's love who saved them all, and who carried Harry through his journey; Lily's too. What a remarkable man. 

For when you see it, I'd like to hear what you think of the film @Nymma


----------



## zerocrossing

*INTP*

1. Snape, Snape, Severus Snape!

The rest of my Top 5: 

2. Dumbledore
3. Neville 
4. Harry (thanks to the final chapters after "The Prince's Tale")
5. Fred & George Weasley, Molly & Arthur Weasley, Minerva McGonnagall (tie)


----------



## under skies

INFP

Hermione has always been my favorite character. I first found her very charming for the reason that most find her annoying--I always thought she was such a teacher's pet to make up for her own insecurity. Knowledgeable, logical, (almost) always level-headed. Throughout the series, she practically serves as the trio's unofficial moral compass. In her, I see a lot of emotional complexity, and in her later years, much growth and maturity.

I agree that Snape is a very complex character, and I respect him, but I still don't like him as a person.


----------



## Darkling

INTP. 
I've always loved Sirius, I just wish that he had a bigger part in the books. I feel like I never really got to know him as much as I'd have liked to, but maybe that's just it, the mystery of him...
I also loved Lupin, Fred and George, and Dobby. 
Well, at least George is still alive....of all the characters to die, I cried hardest for Fred :*(

Apparantly I have no problem feeling emotion once removed from reality.


----------



## Alexz

INFp

The Golden Snitch

Such an elusive creature. Would love her/him as a friend.


----------



## wandrere

I'm an INFJ

In order
1. Luna Lovegood - Very much identify with her creativity and the way she perceives things, finds solutions
2.Prof. McGonnagal - I consider myself to be lazy, and if I ever met a character like her who told me to do things, I would get them done because I would fear disappointing her. She's someone I would want to impress - like a parental figure.
3. Snape - Obvious reasons previously mentioned
4. Weasley Twins - They're so charming, I wouldn't mind marrying someone like them


----------



## kenb

INFP: I think Severus Snape is the most memorable.


----------



## Cadenza

Type: INFJ
Favorite Character: Bellatrix or Snape


----------



## themartyparade

ESTP

James Potter and Sirius Black

I think Fred & George are two of a kind but these two were playing in a different league. Creating the Marauder's Map? Becoming animaguses? Having a best friend who's a werewolf? Making life a living hell for Snape? Screams awesome to me.

EDIT: I change my mind. My favorite character of all time is Dobby. Best elf ever.


----------



## vladio

INFJ

my favorite is Severus Snape


----------



## clicheguevara

I always thought that in the books, the main characters seemed to be rather flat while the minor characters were often a bit more complex and therefore also more likeable.

INFP
My favorites are Lupin and Snape.


----------



## Invidia

INFP

My favorite is Harry, I most identify with him.

I also love, love, love Hedwig, I cried when Hedwig died 

I do love the movie Sirius, or maybe I just love Gary Oldman lol


----------



## bigwilly

ENFJ here! I believe I'm the first.

I love Lupin. He's such an honest, helpful, and encouraging person. But, he's not with flaws---he's a werewolf. Just an all around great character.


----------



## stucknthesuburbs

I think if I had to pick one, it would be Luna, an INFP, I think.


----------



## Kizuna

Snape and Luna!  funny combination


----------



## omistressmine

My faves have always been Sirius and Lupin.

A couple of years ago, someone actually attempted to correlate MBTI types to favorite Harry Potter characters. I think it would make for a really fun study if done correctly -- the person who attempted it had admittedly horrible sample sizes, but you can read his regressions on the link below. I'd hypothesize that even if you greatly expanded the sample, INTJs would still be more partial than "average" to Snape, INFXs to Lupin and Dumbledore, and ENXXs to Sirius.

Here's the link: What determines which HP character you like? - Chamber of Secrets


----------



## Jennywocky

INTP with NeFe leanings.

I saw all the movies but only read about two books' worth of material, so this is based more on the portrayal of the characters in cinema

Favorite characters:
1. Severus Snape (best character in the entire series, in terms of moral complexity and mottled humanity... probably the character that had the most difficult choices to make, other than Harry's big one in the Deathly Hallows; out of ALL the characters, he rang the most "true")

2. Albus Dumbledore (more detached than me; intellectual connection, the way his mind strategized and determined how to play events to reach the ultimate conclusion while always giving people freedom to choose their own way; he did not spare himself from his own machinations either, he submitted himself to his own vision)

3. Hermione (smart girl tries to keep everything under control by her skill and knowledge; sticks with her friends no matter what)

4. Minverva McGonagall (strict and orderly demeanor masked an actual love/fondness for her students, and her humanity is shown when she intervened in the last movie against Snape)

5. Horace Slughorn (empathized with his eccentric but kindly nature, as well as his secret shame over his conversation with Tom Riddle, yet in the end he makes the decision he knows is the right one)

+ Harry's mom, of course. I wish I could be beautiful and selfless enough to generate such a powerful love.


----------



## Coburn

Definitely Sirius Black. Man was a kickass psycho.


----------



## Mates

ISTJ
Luna


----------



## LoonyLovegood

well obviously (based on my username) it's Luna Lovegood.


----------



## Azure_Sky

INTP 

My favorite characters are Sirius, James (honestly, I have not idea why),Lupin, and the Weasley twins.


----------



## marckos

Luna....my love at first sight:blushed:


----------



## Leeoflittlefaith

ISFP

I've always had a soft spot for Luna, and I love the actress who plays her in the films. Sirius was also really compelling, I was heartbroken when he died, what a cool guy. Additionally, I find that I'm much more fond of Harry than other guys, perhaps because he's an ISFP like myself.


----------



## Mashidar

I like Luna's persona, but I was always a fan of Ginny. :3


----------



## Nekomata

INFP

I'd say... Fenrir Greyback and Severus Snape :3


----------



## Aubbs

All the ones that died!!!!

Yes, Professor Snape, Sirus Black, Dumbledor are my major three.


----------



## bowieownsmysoul

INTJ

Hermione Granger. Especially after she figured out her hair situation.


----------



## BlackMoonlight

*Type*: ISTJ
*Favorite Character*: Hermione


----------



## LQ9

INFP. Dumbledore!

Although I have many other favorites... it's really not easy to choose.


----------



## whoameye

Hermione

I'm INFJ


----------



## LunaWolf

IxFP: Severus Snape, Remus Lupin, Luna Lovegood and slight sympathy for the weasley twins when they messed with umbridge :wink:


----------



## jhoro115

INTP

And I would have to go with Dumbeldore, since he trolled everyone even after he was dead....*late arrival spoiler*


----------



## Waldeinsamkeit

INFPRon Weasley or Luna Lovegood, I can't decide!


----------



## badgers

INTP
Tom Riddle or Snape, I can't decide.


----------



## danseuse

INTP

My favourites are Sirius, Luna, and Snape! I cried for two weeks after Sirius died in the book, I love Luna because she's wacko, and I think everyone fell in love with Snape after the last book...


----------



## whispers_the_wind

INFP

too many to pick from >.< 

I obviously liked it in Harry's head, but also enjoyed the complexity to Snape and Dumbledore, Luna, Lupin and countless others. I think Voldemort made for a good villain and I liked how he wasn't just some unexplainable oppressive evil. Basically the only character I had completely negative feelings for was Umbridge, which, I guess, was sort of the point.

Also wanted to know more about both Sirius and Regulus Black, Tonks.


----------



## Alice_Morgan

ISTP
Lupin or Tonks. Maybe Sirius. They're all epic, honestly.


----------



## Mange

Harry, Snape, Ginny, Arthur, Hermione, and Filch. lol


----------



## Aslynn

Estella said:


> I'm an INFP too and my favourite Harry Potter character is also Severus Snape. I love his sarcastic, almost malicious sense of humour and the way he is cunning, complex, inuitive, perceptive and also extremely courageous. I can relate to the way he actually has very passionate, intense emotions but always conceals them from the world


Spot-on. This is why he's my favorite - good description.


----------



## Eniar

*INFJ.

Severus Snape, definitely.*


----------



## Anvera

INTP
Barty Crouch Jr. (ehm... ... ... Okay, it's because of Devid Tennant :tongue
else Tom Riddle, Neville, Narcissa, Snape and Twins


----------



## SirVanhan

INFP

It depends on the mood... Hermione most of the time. The other contenders are Harry, Ron and Luna.


----------



## WickerDeer

ENFP/INFP

Hagrid. He has a good, loyal heart. He doesn't try to keep up appearances or entertain pretension--he does care about people's feelings, and his compassion extends to giant spiders and stuff. Edit: Plus, all his animals are so cool--his character brings a lot to the series.

Rowling said of Hagrid, according to wikki "Hagrid was always supposed to be this almost elemental force. He’s like the king of the forest, or the Green Man. He’s this semi-wild person who lives on the edge of the forest"

That just makes me like him more--he's an awesome version of that archetype. 

Severus Snape--awesome, complicated, character.


----------



## FalabaWitch

INFP
Narcissa Malfoy. Something has to be said for being one of the few people to defy Voldemort in the series, and live to tell the tale.

I'm also fond of Hermione, Draco, and Miss Minerva McGonagall.


----------



## EmileeArsenic

Snape... Snape... Severus Snape... Snape... Snape... Severus Snape...


Now it's in your head!!! hehehehehehee!!! *runs away*




Though, in the films, I did find Lucius Malfoy quite attractive, but Snape will always be my favourite... because I like the character in the books... and because Alan Rickman...


----------



## Itsame

Luna Lovegood. She's honest, and she's herself, no matter what the others think about her. She's quite strange but it is a part of what makes this character appreciable.

And... I know I'm not original, but Severus Snape. If you want to know why, a lot of posts in this topic explain it way better than me  .


----------



## HollyGolightly

Remus Frickin Lupin!









(Click on the piccy)


----------



## QueenOfCats

ENTJ/ENFP hybrid

Lily Potter, James Potter, Harry Potter, Hagrid, and Ginny Weasley

They get too much hate for no reason. I used to be ehh about them but after defending them a lot from people who are still stuck in high school, I grew to adore all of them. I admired James' personal development, Lily's spirit and good heart, Ginny's boldness, and Harry's morals. I also really like Jily because of the politics of it all. Lily was a middle class muggle born while James was a privileged pureblood (no use in denying it). People never explore that side to Jily. 

I find Hagrid amazing and I have to say, he's my ultimate favorite. He has such a kind heart.

I always related to Harry Potter since we both share eerily similar backgrounds and we both struggle to do the right thing.


----------



## lost monkey

Severus Snape


----------



## Estella

I'm an ENTP and I like Draco Malfoy best because he's arrogant, charming, witty and the archetypal rival. There's also more to him than meets the eye.


----------



## FresaFresa

INFJ 
Luna Lovegood


----------



## kee Haven

Personality type: INTP
Character: Severus Snape. He's a loyal character with a tragic/painful end that you just can't help feeling sympathy for. You also have to respect how he is willing to be the bad guy in order to protect others.


----------



## DandyAndCheese

Probably ENFP

I love the Weasley twins.


----------



## I am me

INFP
Luna Lovegood (she was just so different and smart in her own way!!)
(and i liked Hermoine, and Harry, and Snape in the flashback, and aunt petunia in the flashback, and Dudley when he says bye to Harry and he really cares, and Neville when he actually used his brain)
BUT I THINK LUNA WAS MY FAVORITE!!


----------



## ShurikenPhoenix

INFP Here....Sirius, he's just kind of sexy 

honestly though I love everyone except that Fudge guy, I just wanted to slap him....


----------



## cllanos

Personality type: ISTJ

I LOVE Professor Mcgonagall, Luna and Fred roud:


----------



## Somekindalove

Definitely Luna Lovegood, at least to me she is a really interesting character and you got to love her quirks


----------



## rarelyrachel

INFJ

Fred and George Weasley  I love clever trouble-makers and they always made me laugh.


----------



## trailblazer

ENxP, and my favourite character is definitely Severus Snape. His love was Lily Evans gave him the strength to be so brave and faithful. He was strong enough to protect Harry even though Harry's dad was James, the man who stole his one and only love. The sacrifices he made for her...epic. 

Dumbledore: After all these years?
Snape: _Always.

_Also, Luna Lovegood rocks. She quirky, brave, loyal, different, open minded, dreamy and intelligent. She isn't afraid to be herself. 

And Draco Malfoy is utterly smexy. And a very complex character, who was abandoned by J K Rowling just when entered the realm between Light and Dark.


----------



## Fern

ENTP
Lupin, Mcgonagall, and Hermione


----------



## juliastark

INFP. Luna, Neville, Hermione.


----------



## AnaisDunsby19

severus snape,INFP
luna lovegood
ginny weasley
hermione granger
mcgonagall
narcissa malfoy


----------



## AnaisDunsby19

hagrid
sirius
lily
daphne greengrass


----------



## AnaisDunsby19

colin creevey
dobby
lucius
draco
regulus


----------



## AnaisDunsby19

curious to what other people think on harry potter next generation MBTI-

first a little family tree-
arthur weasley-ENTP,molly prewett-ESFJ,james potter-ESTP,lily evans-ENFP
ginny weasley-ESTP,harry potter-ISFP
kids-
james sirius potter-ESTP
albus severus potter-INFP
lily luna potter-ESFJ
thoughts?


----------



## AnaisDunsby19

victorie weasley-ESFP
dominque weasley-ESTP
louis weasley-ISFP/ESFP

roxanne weasley-ENTJ
fred weasley-ENTP

lucy weasley-ISFJ
molly weasley-ESTJ

rose weasley-ESTJ
hugo weasley-ESFP

james potter-ESTP
albus potter-INFP
lily potter-ESFJ

scorpius malfoy-ENFJ


----------



## tvu732

INTP. Hermione. I admire her intelligence and courage to stand up for her principles and protect others.


----------



## LaTortugaChina

I think I might be an INFP, but I'm not quite sure.
Anyways Luna is my favorite character. No one even compares to her. Reading her lines just makes me laugh, and Evanna Lynch is an amazing actress too. It would be a dream just to go on a picnic with Luna. Imagine it. And for the record my second favorite character is probably Tonks. and Molly Weasley too actually


----------



## Violet Water

Luna Lovegood and Albus Dumbledore.


----------



## Sporadic Aura

ENFP

No order: Dumbledore, Tom Riddle (not the older Voldemort though, he's not as cool), Luna, Sirius, Twins, Arthur Weasley, Snape, Lupin


----------



## Sporadic Aura

Oh, I also like Slughorn as well.. his parts made me laugh.


----------



## Sporadic Aura

Just noticed my list lacks some female charecters.. I like Tonks a lot and Ginny as well, they could be added to the list.


----------



## _sunkissed_

ixfp

Luna because of her open minded mind and Dumbledore because he is so calm, wise, gentle and makes nothing seem impossible.


----------



## bombsaway

Lupin, McGonagall and Mr. Weasley. In that order.


----------



## charlie the idealist

INFP
I love the weasley twins and lupin, the weasley twins are just so cheerful, happy and colourful (as well as being B-E-A-utiful) and lupin is just kind and loyal.....


----------



## Oleg

Dumbledore, a wise and kick-ass character


----------



## Tahlain

Hermione and Voldemort


----------



## Paxis

*points to avatar* 
Severus Snape is my definite favorite. 
I'm an INTJ.


----------



## Watercolourful

INTJ

Tom Riddle Jr., though I'm 100% sure this is because of Silver Pard's fanfiction.


----------



## LoneWanderer

INFP

Severus Snape definitely. His back story with Lily was so touching. Plus I find his dry wit and sarcasm entertaining. 
Second up would be Luna. I can relate to her so well.


----------



## Taks

Personality Type: ENFP
Favorite Character(s): I can't choose between Snape, Sirius, Harry, Luna, and Draco. I really need to reread the books. . .


----------



## RedGanon

I'm INTP 
Luna Lovegood


----------



## RedTree

Aah, it's hard to choose. But I'll say Severus Snape simply because he was surprising the entire series through. Every time I thought I had a handle on his character, it turned out I was wrong. Other favorites are Luna, Sirius, and Lupin.

Least favorite character (starting in Goblet of Fire) is definitely Ron Weasley. What an asshole.

I'm an INFJ.


----------



## marr55

INFP
Snape or McGonagall


----------



## Miyuki Yamaki

Personality type: ENTP

Favorite Harry Potter character: Severus Snape.


----------



## TheOffspring

Dumbledore, Severus and Luna!
(INFP)


----------



## Artanis

INFP

I really liked Luna and snape


----------



## Sabrah

My favorites are Neville, Luna, Snape.


----------



## worldsconverged

I'm an INTP. 
Snape, Sirius, and Lupin.


----------



## Drakeh

INTJ 

Snape and Dubledore


----------



## starscream430

INTJ 

I actually like Luna Lovegood. Her quirky behavior is both fascinating and cute


----------



## Holly Ghost

I'm ENTP.

Luna Lovegood because she reminds me of myself a bit.


----------



## RainyAutumnTwilight

I am an INFJ and I love Nymphadora Tonks. I want to be just like her.


----------



## Trout

INTP.

Tied between Luna Lovegood and Neville. Luna because she's intelligent, fun, and quirky as shit; Neville, because in the first few books/movies, he starts out being this basically dunce incompetent shit. But at the end, he's definitely a complete badass.


----------



## Rozart

ISFP here. I love, love, love Remus. More than anyone else in the books, I find that quiet strength which he carries to be something that I'd forever admire and would aspire to have. When you look at the past he had and the burdens that he had to carry (from the secret of his lycanthropy to the unending discrimination to even the suspicion cast on him by his closest friends), his sheer will and determination to plow through his setbacks and the innate goodness that he has to not turn his back on a world that had always turned its backs on to him makes him such a strong and incredible character. I also enjoyed how his brand of courage is a much quieter one than what we would expect out of a traditional Gryffindor. 

I love them all a whole lot but out of the trio, if I had to choose, Ron would be my favourite.


----------



## The Hungry One

INFP.

Sirius was my first favorite. 

I also really love Tonks.


----------



## lumen_de_lumine

*INFJ*

Sirius and Tonks


----------



## theredpanda

ENTP
Lupin, Snape, Hagrid


----------



## koalaroo

ENTJ - Hermione


----------



## Opera

INTP

Draco Malfoy *or* Voldemort.


----------



## Who_Am_eYe

Probably Severus Snape. 💘


----------



## xisnotx

Luna Lovegood.


----------



## Adlea

Severus, definitely Severus.

INFP


----------



## Aha

Sirius ENTP


----------



## RHe

ENTP

Draco Malfoy, I'd say. But I also really like Slughorn.


----------



## MasterHunter

INxP 
Luna!


----------



## eydimork

ISTP 

*Bellatrix Lestrange*. Because I imagine being her snuggle partner. Her only snuggle partner. She killed everyone else but me. I'm special. And I'm an idiot, but I'm willing to look past that.


----------



## Torrnickel

INTJ and Remus Lupin.
Or book Ginny, 'cause book Ginny is the bomb.


----------



## Mercutio

ENTP. Fred and George because that's obvious, and...teenage Sirius Black. Never let anything stop him from having fun, yet still remained loyal to a chosen few. Also he never settled down and got married and led for a dull life (though that may be in part because he got shipped off to Azkaban..)


----------



## kimpossible119

Screw it. I can't choose just one:
I'm an INTJ. My favorites are Dumbledore, Snape, and Luna.


----------



## Autumn_Fairy

INTJ

Snape


----------



## DeathByFishHeads

INFP

Weird, I've been in several of these discussions since January. I've noticed that depending on my mood I shift between Lupin, Snape, and Severus Black.


----------



## Akherousia

INTP, and my favorite character is Luna Lovegood, hands down.


----------



## KristinaKiara

INFP... Hermione, Snape and Luna, probably.


----------



## Red Panda

INFP
Sirius, Snape, Dumbledore, Luna


----------



## sacrosanctsun

INFP

My favorites are Luna, Tonks, Harry, and Minerva


----------



## donj94

Hmm...


----------



## donj94

Type: INFJ

Favorite Character: Professor Remus Lupin


----------

